# Stupid question..



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

I have both the big baby beast and the cloud beast tanks. 


Love the size of the cloud beast but not the taste.
Love the taste in the big baby beast but not the small tank size.


I am looking for the best of both worlds but, and here's the tricky part, something I can buy coils for. I don't think I'd be able to make my own coil or wick any time soon.

Oh please can someone suggest a tank or brand? I am so confused with RDTA , RDA, RTA .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/8/17)

What about the TFV8? 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> What about the TFV8?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Umm... the Big Baby and Cloud beast are both TFV8s, as is the Baby Beast, yeah I know, SMOK sucks at naming things

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I have both the big baby beast and the cloud beast tanks.
> 
> 
> Love the size of the cloud beast but not the taste.
> ...


Maybe take a look at the 5ml Vaporesso NRG tank, as far as I know (unconfirmed) it uses the same coils as the Baby Beast so should give you the same experience. I haven't seen one IRL yet so can't comment on size though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Umm... the Big Baby and Cloud beast are both TFV8s, as is the Baby Beast, yeah I know, SMOK sucks at naming things


Sorry I thought she had the TFV12 Cloud Beast King and the TFV8 Big Baby. 

But my choice would be the Uwell Crown 3 (easier name and better flavour) 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

Oh I hope that you are right. How much hassle is it to get coils for that though?
Are they readily available? Will I have to drive all over Joburg?


BumbleBee said:


> Maybe take a look at the 5ml Vaporesso NRG tank, as far as I know (unconfirmed) it uses the same coils as the Baby Beast so should give you the same experience. I haven't seen one IRL yet so can't comment on size though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sorry I thought she had the TFV12 Cloud Beast King and the TFV8 Big Baby.
> 
> But my choice would be the Uwell Crown 3 (easier name and better flavour)
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nothing to be sorry for, let's blame Smok's Product Naming Dept rather. The Crown 3 is a good choice, but it needs power, I found the coils like upwards of 90W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> Oh I hope that you are right. How much hassle is it to get coils for that though?
> Are they readily available? Will I have to drive all over Joburg?


If it does use the Smok coils then you'd just get them from wherever you were getting them before. You will need to confirm that they use the same coils though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

Oh my soul.... Those tanks come in violet and red.....


All my Cloud Beast does is leak. No matter what coils or what juice. It just leaks. I hate the cloud beast


OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sorry I thought she had the TFV12 Cloud Beast King and the TFV8 Big Baby.
> 
> But my choice would be the Uwell Crown 3 (easier name and better flavour)
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

So my Smok Alien would work with this tank then?



BumbleBee said:


> Nothing to be sorry for, let's blame Smok's Product Naming Dept rather. The Crown 3 is a good choice, but it needs power, I found the coils like upwards of 90W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> So my Smok Alien would work with this tank then?


Yip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

Please may I PM you?



BumbleBee said:


> Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> Please may I PM you?


Of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (2/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Of course


Dankie baie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Umm... the Big Baby and Cloud beast are both TFV8s, as is the Baby Beast, yeah I know, SMOK sucks at naming things



Eleaf also sucks at naming things. There's an iJust Start and an iJust S. I reached the conclusion that iJust S is simply an abbreviation for iJust Start. Turns out the only time that one should reach a conclusion is when one's parachute doesn't open. And while waiting for the (ground) hit, I read some raving reviews about the iJust S and felt quite chuffed with myself that I had such an awesome (for a beginner) device. I hit ground level when I received my online order of coils for the iJust S and an extra tank (Boy Scouts motto: Be Prepared). Coils and tank together were probably about a third of the total size of my iJust Start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I have both the big baby beast and the cloud beast tanks.
> 
> 
> Love the size of the cloud beast but not the taste.
> ...



@QKNatasha there's no such thing as a stupid question. Confucius said, "The man who asks a question is a fool for a moment. The man who doesn't ask is a fool for life."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Eleaf also sucks at naming things. There's an iJust Start and an iJust S. I reached the conclusion that iJust S is simply an abbreviation for iJust Start. Turns out the only time that one should reach a conclusion is when one's parachute doesn't open. And while waiting for the (ground) hit, I read some raving reviews about the iJust S and felt quite chuffed with myself that I had such an awesome (for a beginner) device. I hit ground level when I received my online order of coils for the iJust S and an extra tank (Boy Scouts motto: Be Prepared). Coils and tank together were probably about a third of the total size of my iJust Start!


If you get the tank you won't need coils for a while anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/10/17)

Before I went the RTA route I had a Aspire Cleito 120 (the 120 specifically, not the normal one) and the flavour on that thing is amazing! Many people who had a puff of some of the weird concoctions I had in there commented on how great the flavour is. Also, it is a 5ml tank, so quite big. That being said, I have heard a lot of good things about the Crown 3, personally I had a Crown 2 and was not all that impressed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/10/17)

With regards to commercial coils I think crown3 is the best flavour wise,but needs a lot of power,for me much better than the baby beast coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

kev mac said:


> If you get the tank you won't need coils for a while anyway.


@kev mac I don't understand. What has the tank got to do with the coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac I don't understand. What has the tank got to do with the coils?


Maybe I misunderstood, I thought you were ordering the tank and received the coils mistakenly. My Dyslexia strikes again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @QKNatasha there's no such thing as a stupid question. Confucius said, "The man who asks a question is a fool for a moment. The man who doesn't ask is a fool for life."


Confucius also say "Secretary nailed on office desk, not necessarily part of office furniture." 

In any case, what was the question again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

I have tried to resist the urge to post here for far to long. 

I believe that the only question that is stupid is the one that was never asked.

I am a tutor/consultant and explain alot but i have seen the difference 1 question can make to a persons understanding of the topic. So go ahead and ask away.

I know this is not answering your question but maybe adding fuel to you knowledge fire. Learn as much while alive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (5/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have tried to resist the urge to post here for far to long.
> 
> I believe that the only question that is stupid is the one that was never asked.
> 
> ...



My New Year's resolution for this year was to learn new things. Little did I know that vaping would be one of them!! Life takes one down unexpected paths sometimes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, I thought you were ordering the tank and received the coils mistakenly. My Dyslexia strikes again.


Time for my stupid question (and lazy)
Can anyone tell me how much nicotine is needed to make 120ml of juice into 3m/ml
Using 100mg/ml nic.? Is it 3ml.?


----------



## Andre (6/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Time for my stupid question (and lazy)
> Can anyone tell me how much nicotine is needed to make 120ml of juice into 3m/ml
> Using 100mg/ml nic.? Is it 3ml.?


Presuming the juice is 0 mg nic at the moment, you will have to add 3.711 ml of 100mg nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

Andre said:


> Presuming the juice is 0 mg nic at the moment, you will have to add 3.711 ml of 100mg nic.


Yes it is zero.Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/10/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I have both the big baby beast and the cloud beast tanks.
> 
> 
> Love the size of the cloud beast but not the taste.
> ...


When you are ready to make coils(or buy pre made)the VCST by Vapors Cloud has IMO the best flavor and some of the biggest clouds a tank delivers. A hands down flavor monster and cloud chaser!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

